# Steam Locomotive Front Couplers: Success and Failure



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys,

Decided to install working front couplers on my LGB Mogul and LGB Mikado. Took me all of about 10 minutes to make these conversions using parts I had on hand. 

Removing the small dummy coupler is easy when the pilot is removed from the locomotive. 
Mogul:








Once removed, I simply grabbed a USA Trains knuckle coupler I had on hand. Using a pair of diagonal cutters, I simply snipped the coupler where the thinner part meets the thicker part on the coupler shank. I had to sand the sides of the coupler a bit to get it in to the LGB coupler pocket, but using a vibrating sander this was done in no time. Once in the pocket, I used a 5/64 drill bit t o drill a hole through the coupler pocket, coupler and through the other side of the pocket. Then, I inserted a #4 x 1/2" long zinc plated screw to attach. A little flat black paint, and it is hardly noticeable. With either LGB or Aristo couplers, the USA coupler has to be open and the others have to be closed. 

Here are some profile shots and some shots showing how it lined up with my existing truck mounted LGB and Aristo test cars:

















Side view LGB tank car:










Coupled to an aristo gondola:








Not so sure I trust that coupling would actually hold in real service. 

The LGB mikado has a pocket that is larger than the Mogul. It has some centering tabs to keep the small dummy knuckle in place. I removed those with a knife so that I could install an aristo knuckle coupler. Once installed, I tried to couple up with a freight car and it is too high to successfully couple. So, I removed the knuckle and decided to try and mount it below the coupler pocket. That worked better. Because it has a slight taper to it, I left the coupler a little bit loose. This will mean that on the rare occassions when I couple up to the front, I will have to hand center the coupler. Not a big deal, though, to have a working front coupler. 

Here are some shots of the work in progress:

First attempt:








Second attempt:









Originally, coupling to an aristo car was possible:








but not practical:









This shot give a good showing of how I solved my problem . The screw threads can be seen inside the coupler pocket. The screw is from the bottom up, so the coupler has a good mechanical attachment.









Coupled to a flat car:









Again, not perfect, just functional. And I had all these parts on hand. You will note that I did have to cut some of the plastic away on the couplers so they would clear the pilots.

Thought you guys might be interested. 

Mark


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I think they turned out great, Mark! I may try something like that on my Mogul too. Since I run with Aristo couplers, I may try one of those. Thanks for sharing your results with us!

Ed


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

The biggest problem I have seen with operational front couplers is that, if you want to keep them looking somewhat prototypical, you have to run them on 5' radius curves or greater or the overhang will derail the car in front. This is especially true for the Bachmann 10-Wheeler. I would be interested in what you are finding out about the Mikado and Mogul in this regard.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I installed a Kadee coupler head on the LGB Mikado. 










The coupler height was checked.










With this configuration, the layout has been successfully snowplowed using a modified Cabooseplow.

JimC.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

It is interesting the Kadee fits and is the right height! I am using aristo and LGB couplers here and have no plans to convert to kadees. Either way, it is much better to have a working front coupler! What size Kadee did you use? Does it couple with standard freight cars or did you put kadees on everything? 

Steve,

On the mogul, I have a loop set up upstairs that uses 8' diameter curves. Luke likes to run the train in reverse, so I coupled the locomotive pilot to the caboose, an unmodified aristo bobber. The caboose has body mounted couplers and even the RS-3 looked like it was going to pull it off the curves. The mogul has performed flawlessly so far pulling with the USA coupler. Perhaps it is because there is a little wiggle room in the coupler pocket and it is only held in place with a single screw so it can move just a little. With the mikado, I didn't try it yet, but I know what you mean. There again, I suspect that it might work OK, since I left the coupler loose. A downside to that condition is that the coupler will have a tendency to want to work loose. 

Ed,

You might want to go with a USA coupler because there is not a lot of space on the mogul pilot. It was a pretty easy modification.

Mark


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, Mark. I did notice that from your pictures.

Ed


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys,

Just an update, the LGB mikado with front mounted coupler seems to want to drag my aristo gondola off the track. This appears to be related to the mis-alignment of the height, so the lead wheel of the gon tends to be 'light', and will derail. Not sure how it will do outside on my mainline where the tightest curves are the aristo wide radius switches. 

Later,

Mark


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Mark,
You might try a little weight in the 1st car your pushing or pulling it may help. also do you own any 50ft cars? try one of those and see how it goes.







Im trying to figure out how to put couplers on the frt of the USA Hudsons cause id like to triple head them for photo opps......


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark,
A year ago, last September, I posted a detailed thread about the Kadee install in the Mikado. Here is the link. http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

I hope it helps.

JimC.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick,

That would help! The USA hudson doesn't have a working front coupler either? Doesn't the USA Hudson have a working front coupler? The catalog I have lists that as one of its features. 

Jim,

Thanks for the link, I'll check that out!

Mark


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

QUOTE...The USA hudson doesn't have a working front coupler either? Doesn't the USA Hudson have a working front coupler? The catalog I have lists that as one of its features. 

Mark, The coupler is a fake drop down coupler is for looks only, doesnt work witch sucks, cause i want to run the engines together, so i need to figure a way to install operating couplers on them......








Nick


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Youz guy's need to talk to Barry of Barry's Big Trains, he has a way to do this, so you can run smaller diameter track too! uses some kind of longer spacer or something between couplers. Give him a shout out or maybe he will come in and put in his idears here!! Also I believe there was also a solution in the Garden rr mag two issues ago! Regal


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Regal,

> Also I believe there was also a solution in the Garden rr mag two issues ago! 


October 2009
*Make a coupler adaptor
*A neat solution for couplers that don't reach _By Ralph Larkins Jr._


Best,
TJ


----------

